
Mindfulness and meditation can worsen depression and anxiety - lgvln
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2251840-mindfulness-and-meditation-can-worsen-depression-and-anxiety/
======
Nancy59
Future research can examine what can be done to make mindfulness beneficial to
the few individuals who do not benefit from standard programs. Is it possible
that they need to attain a particular ground level of mindfulness before
engaging in formal practices? Could engaging in yoga or tai chi (or even
exercise) before engaging in formal mindfulness classes help them? Can we do
something about better training teachers? These are questions to ask in future
research – just like we ask how to we can engage people to exercise (without
getting injured as a result of falls, etc.)

